# Former gubernatorial candidate Mihos probed for alleged domestic assaults



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

WEST YARMOUTH - The Yarmouth police are investigating two accusations of domestic violence against Christy P. Mihos, the convenience store magnate and former candidate for governor.
The first incident involving the 62-year-old reportedly occurred on July 7 in West Yarmouth and the second allegedly happened in Stuart, Fla., on Monday, Yarmouth police said in a statement.
The Yarmouth police have suspended Mihos' license to carry firearms and seized the handgun that he owns.

http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20120224/NEWS11/120229863


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Ex.-Candidate's Wife: He's Addicted To Strippers, Porn Stars*


*BOSTON -- *The wife of former gubernatorial candidate Christy Mihos says he is addicted to hiring strippers, porn stars and prostitutes for sex, according to a police report.
Mihos, 62, is accused in two domestic assault complaints that involve his wife, Andrea. Police said the first incident was in West Yarmouth on July 7, 2011, and the second incident happened in Stuart, Fla., on Feb. 20, 2012.Mihos, a former convenience store chain owner from Cape Cod, ran unsuccessfully for governor as an independent in 2006 and again in 2010 as a Republican.​
Read more: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/30578197/detail.html#ixzz1nshHAMUh​​


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like a woman trying to get the upper hand in a divorce until she was reminded of her prenupual agreement by her lawyer.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He sounds like a nornal male to me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

In an interview Mihos was quoted as saying 'Winning" NOT


----------

